# Pulmonary angio and new codes???



## Robbin109 (Nov 29, 2010)

How do we code pulmonary angio during a cath...(old code 93541) with the new codes? Am I missing something?


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 29, 2010)

93568 would be the code in 2011.

This is an add on code so you'd report it in addition to whatever else was done. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Robbin109 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks..I missed those three codes there... thinking they were for congential caths...( 93566-93568)...just took another looks.


93566---is this for use with all right heart caths?


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 29, 2010)

93566 will be used in conjunction with 93530-93533, 93451-93461.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Robbin109 (Nov 29, 2010)

right...but when would you actually use this code. (old code 93542) it looks like it is included with RHC....I don't recall ever using 93542...can you give me an example of when it would be added?? Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe someone else will have to take this question. I've personally never have had to bill for RV/RA atrial angiography. 

The right heart cath code would include the work of passing the catheter into the right ventricle and getting pressure measurements. 

The work of code 93566 would begin I believe when the right ventricle is injected and images are obtained, etc. 

Those are just my thoughts. I always bill for left ventriculography but never had one of my providers do anything on the right side.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

